

Alice in UNIX Land - pkrumins
http://www.csd.uwo.ca/~magi/personal/humour/Computer_Audience/Alice%20in%20UNIX%20Land.html

======
thunk
How could you possibly miss the opportunity for a README or FIXME reference?

